# considering a fisher/timberline



## vasten (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been burning wood with a regency 1.3 cu ft model their smallest and it did a decent job except for short burn times and on very cold nights.   I decided to upgrade to a larger newer stove.  My regency was from the 90's.  So I bought a magnolia the biggest one you can buy at your big box stores and this is my second season with it and here are my thoughts on it.  
Having a 3.3 cu ft box I expected longer burn times yet still only get up to three four hrs. Then it is all embers that don't put out any heat.  
I can put more wood in it larger firebox per the manual they want you to keep the wood below the height of the fire brick well fire brick is what 6 in tall.. so I can technically only put in three decent splits side by side one row high.
On cold nights I can stay warmer, well it was 18 out last night and I couldn't get the room the stove was in up to a comfortable temp it took from 5 pm til midnight to get the room up to 72 even when stove top gauge was reading 7-750 deg.   Know how embarrassing it is to have friends over and you have your stove cranking to the max and everyone e is under blankets ... and your son asks if you can put the other smaller stove in because it heated better?
So that is my background... now for two years now my nephew who happens to be from Syracuse area has been after me to get a fisher or timberline stove.  His reasoning they made stove epa friendly in attempt to improve


----------



## vasten (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry technology issues posting from my phone...
In attempt to improve on something that should have been left alone.    He kepts telling me a fisher/ timberline will cook me out of my house for marginally more wood then I am using now.  I will have a true over night burn and even on cold nights I should be able to keep the house warm.... so I call on coaly here give me your thoughts on going backwards in time


----------



## oldspark (Dec 14, 2013)

vasten said:


> On cold nights I can stay warmer, well it was 18 out last night and I couldn't get the room the stove was in up to a comfortable temp it took from 5 pm til midnight to get the room up to 72 even when stove top gauge was reading 7-750 deg


Not sure what you expect, 700 stove top for several hours sounds good to me.




vasten said:


> Having a 3.3 cu ft box I expected longer burn times yet still only get up to three four hrs. Then it is all embers that don't put out any heat


I love the old stoves as much as any body but that is not right, something does not add up, hows your wood?


----------



## oldspark (Dec 14, 2013)

How big an area are you heating and how well insulated?


----------



## vasten (Dec 14, 2013)

The room the stove is in is 12 x 14 total square ft is under 2k  first and second floor total drafty old farm house.   Wood is from my neighbors tops that he cut close to three yes ago I blocked and split it this summer  
The stove tope reads 7 but the pipe is reading 350-400 so tells me half the heat is going straight out chimney


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 14, 2013)

Last February you had gotten it to where it was keeping things warm upstairs and down. What happened?

"i ran out of my wood. And ended up having to buy a face. The seller stated well seasoned after it was delivered i found that well seasoned to him was split for 90 days. So i started using the wood and had to mix it with wood i had to buy at lowes. Once this wood takes off i am getting a ton of secondary flames and longer burn times. We have had a cold snap down into the teens with high winds and it is holding the house at a comfortable temp both upstairs and down"


----------



## oldspark (Dec 14, 2013)

vasten said:


> The room the stove is in is 12 x 14 total square ft is under 2k  first and second floor total drafty old farm house.   Wood is from my neighbors tops that he cut close to three yes ago I blocked and split it this summer
> The stove tope reads 7 but the pipe is reading 350-400 so tells me half the heat is going straight out chimney


I'm running higher flue temps then you, house is about 2500 but not an old farm house, gets below 0 I have issues.
3.3 cubic foot firebox in a EPA stove should easily do what your pre EPA 1.3 cu, ft. did, maybe not in the same way but for sure it should more then equal it.


----------



## vasten (Dec 14, 2013)

No clue I have been struggling with this stove all along. Only thing I don't recall is what the outside temp was last yr when I postes that and I have never had good burn times it would either over fire with real seasoned wood or I have to constantly play with the dampers


----------



## coaly (Dec 14, 2013)

vasten said:


> Sorry technology issues posting from my phone...
> .... so I call on coaly here give me your thoughts on going backwards in time



Jump in my time machine and we'll go back and get a few new Papa Bears for our new insulated 6 inch liners. AND split a cord or two in 2011 on the way back.


----------



## MDFisherman (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you have any ceiling fans in the room?  If not try putting a box/pedestal fan blowing on or across the back of the woodstove.  It wont do anything to move heat throughout the house but when I do this the room that stove is in is considerably hotter.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Dec 18, 2013)

Love my grandpa! 8" flue double doors and ambiance screen.
Up for sale now as I am renovating and planning on central heating with a wood boiler.


----------



## vasten (Dec 20, 2013)

The stove does have a blower on it and I have a fan in the doorway leading  to the stairway that is set on a thermostat to come on at 80 degrees (at the ceiling).. I think that stove is just really fussy, if you don't have the right conditions it doesn't put out heat consistently. .  
I noticed a common trend with that in reading over other posts that new EPA stoves just don't throw the heat like the older ones


----------

